# High flying Pigeons



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

hi everybody these pics r frm my frends lofts ,,, i also post my pigeons pics very soon


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

....................


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

.....................


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

.................


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

....................


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Prince

Thank you for the pictures of those beautiful pigeons. They look well cared for and healthy. We love pictures and look forward to seeing some of your birds.

And, welcome to the forum.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What beauties! I have one that looks similar to the spotted one. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

Very beautiful pictures... my favorite is of the two birds... LOVELY!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow such beautiful pigeons your friend has,

The fourth white pigeon looks like one I have lol Hommer he's a fantail cross.

Nice pics.


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Prince
> 
> Thank you for the pictures of those beautiful pigeons. They look well cared for and healthy. We love pictures and look forward to seeing some of your birds.
> 
> And, welcome to the forum.


ya thankx , i ll post my pigeon pics but now im posting some more pics of my frends birds


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

thankx baby goose n christina


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

...............


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

.................


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Prince, again, thanks for the photos. I am a sucker for baby pigeons so I really loved the pic of the 2 babies with their fuzzy yellow heads.

The pigeon in the last picture is very pretty - looks like he has black polka dots on him - very unusual.

Thank you.


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

birds after flying 6 to 8 hours


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

thankx i ve a big collection of pics ,,,, we love our birds very much ,,,, u said abt the black spotted pigeon ,,, actually they r high flying pigeons not like hoomers ,, they fly high in the sky ,,, abt 8 to 10 hours ,,, if some people take interest then ill post more abt them ,,, thankx for ur replyz ....


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI PRINCE, I have homers but I have always liked high flyers so keep showing us more of the high flyers.Your friend has some very nice healty looking birds.   GEORGE


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Prince, They are all incredible pigeons. 

My favorite one is ...

ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

thankx to both of u ...


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

*good*

thanks, if can see flying pigeons better.


----------

